# Best AFMA tool



## pwp (Aug 13, 2015)

A few years ago I bought the Michael Tapes Design AFMA system, Focus Tune. I see they've just announce Version 4 with a modest upgrade price for previous buyers, and a free upgrade if you bought in 2015. To be honest I never liked Focus Tune much and found it excessively fiddly to use. So I tend not to use it as much as I probably should.

What is widely considered to be the very best, simplest AFMA system? Riekan FoCal? Focus Tune? Something else? 

Maybe some day AFMA will be automated in camera. AAFMA..(_Automated_ Auto Focus Micro Adjustment) :

Thanks.

-pw


----------



## tpatana (Aug 13, 2015)

I like dot tune. Best performance/price imho.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi pwp. 
Unfortunately, this is likely to be a very subjective reply list as opposed to things like lenses, people often have 2 similar lenses, but most of us have only one AFMA tool, and any comparison is likely to be between I used to have this (older system) then I got this (newer other system) so not a terribly level playing field for a comparison. 
For the record, I have FoCal Pro (for longer lens calibration). I have not tried V 2.0 yet, I like it, it seems to work well once you give it enough light. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 13, 2015)

I've been using Reikan FoCal since it came out and I think it's fantastic. It's veryvery accurate and you have lots and lots of other great features within FoCal as well. buy the Hard targets also.


----------



## pwp (Aug 13, 2015)

Reikan FoCal seems to be the crowd favourite. Are there compelling reasons to choose Standard, Plus or Pro?
http://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/versions/version-comparison/

FWIW I'm shooting with various FF Canons and almost entirely 16-35 f/2.8II, 24-70 f/2.8II & 70-200 f/2.8isII. 
Occasionally I roll out a 24 f/1.4II and a 100L f/2.8is Macro. The 24 can be awful and the 100 is usually fine with AF.
The 300 f/2.8is is my longest lens but this seems to AF perfectly wide open regardless of what body it's ever been on.

So is it just FoCal, Focus Tune & Dot Tune? Reading up on Dot Tune reveals highly polarized viewpoints that ultimately suggest caution. No one's talking much about Focus Tune so that kind of leaves FoCal. : 

But which version? 

-pw


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi pwp. 
Compelling reason to buy standard = price. 
Compelling reason to buy plus = fully automated test. 
Compelling reason to buy pro = you want to AFMA a lens of 400mm or longer. Plus you get all the toys too. 
Also I second buy the hard targets unless you can print them exactly to the requirements they supply, and be certain of meeting said requirements. 

Which you buy will be dictated by your budget and whether you want to do most of the work or have it automated or do longer lenses, good luck. 

Cheers, Graham. 



pwp said:


> Reikan FoCal seems to be the crowd favourite. Are there compelling reasons to choose Standard, Plus or Pro?
> http://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/versions/version-comparison/
> 
> FWIW I'm shooting with various FF Canons and almost entirely 16-35 f/2.8II, 24-70 f/2.8II & 70-200 f/2.8isII.
> ...


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 14, 2015)

I recently purchased FocusTune and am thoroughly underwhelmed. 
- Problems with install codes.
- Problems with reading images with strange error messages that make zero sense.
- Focus deviation metrics of SAME images changes, when you add additional images at intermediate values. And not by a little, but by about 50% or total range!
- Documentation does not exist.

Not sure I will continue fiddling with upgrade, or whether I call it a write-off. The only positive is that it is Mac compatible.


----------



## Rockets95 (Aug 14, 2015)

I just purchased Reikan FoCal standard about a month ago. It works in the semi-automatic mode with my 7D Mk II, and completely automatic with my wife's 5d Mk II. It confirmed a problem with her 70-200 f/4 IS as the AFMA was off the camera scale at -28. Results are very consistent. It sure beats doing it completely on your own as it almost seemed subjective, and is a big time saver.

I would recommend it. If you purchase version 1.9 before version 2 comes out in about a month, you'll get 15 months of updates, otherwise if you wait for version 2, you will get 12 months of updates.
,
Bill R


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 14, 2015)

pwp said:


> What is widely considered to be the very best, simplest AFMA system? Riekan FoCal? Focus Tune? Something else?
> 
> -pw



By best you seem to want simple? If you want a accurate AFMA, then you do have to setup right.

If you want simple but not very accurate, use dot tune.

The autofocus of a camera is much more complex and variable than meets the eye. Colors, light level, even the subject matter can affect AF accuracy. Reikan Focal has been running a huge number of tests as they continuously update their software to take those factors into account.

However, in the end, lenses are a big part of the variability, so no matter how much time and effort you put into AFMA, some images will be front or rear focused


----------



## pwp (Aug 16, 2015)

Rockets95 said:


> I would recommend it. If you purchase version 1.9 before version 2 comes out in about a month, you'll get 15 months of updates, otherwise if you wait for version 2, you will get 12 months of updates.
> Bill R


Thanks for the suggestions everyone who posted. 
Bill, which version did you get? And thanks for the tip to buy 1.9 sooner rather than later!

-pw


----------



## AlanF (Aug 16, 2015)

Reikan Focal gives very good results for AFMA and version 2 gives lots of information about your lenses. I seem to have got several free upgrades In the 3 years since I first purchased it. You learn a lot about your focussing by using it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 16, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Reikan Focal gives very good results for AFMA and version 2 gives lots of information about your lenses. I seem to have got several free upgrades In the 3 years since I first purchased it. You learn a lot about your focussing by using it.



Wow, it has been three years. I pre-ordered mine at the end of 2011.


----------

